# *****Must have 2 year seat time to enter*****



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Lets see if this catches on. I noticed a lot of the "old timers" havnt been around much. 
I know the noob questions beat us down. So I created a little spot for us to chill-in. 

Most of us have been busy building cars for other people. I have some fun advanced stuff I've been working on. Not to sure If I want to post to much up before its done. You know how it is. Everyone wants to see what Iv been working on, but ofcourse it takes me forever to finish project as I have to many on the go. Never enough time in the day. 

I will be back later with more content. See you all soon :lurk:


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

Working on other peoples car's is right, i'm currently helping my friend build a bagged Helios MK2 Jetta with a fully built GT4088r VRT which he hopes to push 600WHP with. We'll see how the bags hold up and handle with all that "useless" power...should be pretty interesting. I'll post some pics when I get them up.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

Good to see you Kevin! I hear ya about being busy but here is a teaser of what I am working on only a few people know....... Any guesses? 

When picking it up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Its a ford! I will post some of my truck soon.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Iron to pavement for over 2 years now. 

Long time to speak Kevin!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Gahhh, has it been 2 years already.....?!? 

Havent been posting much just because i've been busy with school...2nd car bagged about a month ago and just waiting for tires right nowww


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

ahhh, I knew you guys still lurked around this forum. Welcome Randy, and I believe Ben. (Sorry if Im wrong) 

Here is a tank we spun on the lathe today. turned out nice the finish is badass. 









Im not sure how or where I will use this, but I think it screams Stainless hardlines. 

I will create a few rules for this topic, once I see how many originals are still around. 
Rule #1 no noob questions sorry. If you dont know what were upto dont ask! Thats the first rule


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Just about to hit the 2 year mark on my setup (and first AAC order )


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice tank!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

dorbritz said:


> Nice tank!


 You like that one, what about this vintage copper fire extinguisher.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

That one is awesome too!


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

love the lathed tank awesome finish


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

im almost at the 2 year mark close enough. 

kevin i love the spun tank.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

The spun tank is sick.... I have a few secrets up my sleeve for some sick trunk setups in the near future and last wed I finished bagging yet another car. Give me another 2 years and Ill be in the triple digits haha.


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

hi ya'll noob here with a question, has any put air ride on their cars, all i hear about is these bags on cars  ......just had to throw some type of comment like that in here...anywho, kevin been looking to ask you some serious questions...bump for you lucky ones enjoying air 
-dion


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

I was bagged in 03.... :s


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

.FLY GLI. said:


> I was bagged in 03.... :s
> 
> ]


 i was bagged in '97 for 2+yrs....:super:.....this weekend marks the start of rd2 for me & bags :thumb:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

There's only 2 rules in fight club 

1: you don't talk about fight club 

2: you DONT talk about fight club 

:rofl:


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

mine and andrews order was in Dec 07. thanks kevin lol


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm an old fart in the air ride forum. Don't have any cars on air right now though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

ahhh, I knew you all still lurked around here. Just wanted to say hi! 

Where is Mark now?


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

i was bagged in march 06  

technically, car still has bags in the back. might not have anything else hooked up but who's counting


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

its been over 3 years now and still driving it everyday. thanks again kevin, i appreciate everything you've helped me out with over the years.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> ahhh, I knew you all still lurked around here. Just wanted to say hi!
> 
> Where is Mark now?


 The_Sauce Mark? He's still around. Sold the Infinity awhile back and picked up a Jaguar XKR to play with, decided to do hydros on it. But, it's a pain in the ass and he's bored with it before finishing it, so he just picked up a Touareg not to long ago.


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Capt. Obvious said:


> The_Sauce Mark? He's still around. Sold the Infinity awhile back and picked up a Jaguar XKR to play with, decided to do hydros on it. But, it's a pain in the ass and he's bored with it before finishing it, so he just picked up a Touareg not to long ago.


 Whats an infinity? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Capt. Obvious said:


> The_Sauce Mark? He's still around. Sold the Infinity awhile back and picked up a Jaguar XKR to play with, decided to do hydros on it. But, it's a pain in the ass and he's bored with it before finishing it, so he just picked up a Touareg not to long ago.


 No KraCKeD GTI Mark from Florida? I never see him around anymore.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

For you old timers on here.. has anybody else put vacuum to a bag before? 
I came up with this idea a while back and did a test, but haven't gotten around to doing it on the benz yet. 
I'm sure somebody has done this before at some point. 

Here's the video of the test.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Randy, you never finished this? I was expecting to see this at vagkraft. Randy did you ever get the rear suspension figured out?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Dreamstate said:


> For you old timers on here.. has anybody else put vacuum to a bag before?
> I came up with this idea a while back and did a test, but haven't gotten around to doing it on the benz yet.
> I'm sure somebody has done this before at some point.
> 
> Here's the video of the test.


 No but I thought about this back when I had my rabbit to really pull the wheel up for a 3 wheel. I am excited to see this in action!!!! Looks like it works great!


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

The rear end is all figured out. Laying out front and back now.  
I never did finish the wheel lift project, life got too busy last year. Now I'm thinking about making some time to do it.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Plain said:


> No but I thought about this back when I had my rabbit to really pull the wheel up for a 3 wheel. I am excited to see this in action!!!! Looks like it works great!


 It may only work really well to lift the wheel with convoluted bags like the slam specialties. The longer, less rigid bags would easily collapse in on themselves. 
However, from a low position, you could apply vacuum to it, then raise the other 3 corners, bringing the wheel up with you.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Dreamstate said:


> It may only work really well to lift the wheel with convoluted bags like the slam specialties. The longer, less rigid bags would easily collapse in on themselves.
> However, from a low position, you could apply vacuum to it, then raise the other 3 corners, bringing the wheel up with you.


Done yet?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

The Passat was done just about 2 years ago, first full set of Bagyards in the US...now I think everyone has them...rolling around on factory air in the allroad at the moment though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry havnt forgot about this yet. Last weekend we had our Annual Open House.
****s all over facebook. LOL This weekend Im going to take it easy May 24 here in Canada!
Next week Im going to be killed. I have four fun projects to do. Pontiac G8, Mustang, Old buick, 
and something else Im forgetting.

Will be back with updates. Have a great weekend everyone!
I wonder if everyone got there parts hmmmm


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

pics of old buick once completeeeeee!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is the Pontiac G8 
System detail 
5 gallon tank 
Dual Viair 400c Compressors 
Asco Valves 
3/8" Airline


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

uberdork said:


> its been over 3 years now and still driving it everyday. thanks again kevin, i appreciate everything you've helped me out with over the years.


 clean man... seen you at las olas one night...


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Here is the Pontiac G8
> System detail
> 5 gallon tank
> Dual Viair 400c Compressors
> ...


 Do you use the universal air bagovers for most modern cars that only require only a modest drop? 
To me it would seem like it's the easiest and most reliable, or do you have other solutions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Im not a big fan of the Universal products. I used a highly modified 2010 camaro kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Auto Pilot
2 x Viair 400's
5 Gallon Tank
3/8" Airline in the front 1/4" in the rear.
Killer Train Horn


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

All Air Ride Technologies


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> The Passat was done just about 2 years ago, first full set of Bagyards in the US...now I think everyone has them...rolling around on factory air in the allroad at the moment though.


pretty sure rat4life has you beat, champ.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Tri-Lit said:


> pretty sure rat4life has you beat, champ.



Not a pissing contest.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

uberdork said:


> its been over 3 years now and still driving it everyday. thanks again kevin, i appreciate everything you've helped me out with over the years.



One of my favs!! I could never get tired of that car. :thumbup:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Tri-Lit said:


> pretty sure rat4life has you beat, champ.


First FULL set (Bagyard told me themselves), he had the fronts on his MKIV before me (and was the reason I found out about their product), but I had full front and rear from them. He even commented about how he wanted the rears when I got mine done. However, like Paul said not a missing contest


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Doing another "vintage" set up


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

okay, so the dude had the first full set. ooopala!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

back from the dead.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I've recently returned to these parts. It feels good to be bagged again, it's been a while.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> back from the dead.


Good call bringing the thread back, I will admit the repeat newb threads have driven me away from here as of late. Any cool projects at the shop as of late Kevin?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Lifting a 06 ram today 6" I will post a picture in a few hours. Been doing a lot lately, just havnt had time to post pics. I will make a effort though if people want to see what we are up to.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I will make a effort though if people want to see what we are up to.


100% :thumbup::thumbup:

Some of us still check the air forum from time to time :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Kevin what's up man! Haven't talked to you since I got new management. Loving the switchspeed, amazing system. How are things?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> Kevin what's up man! Haven't talked to you since I got new management. Loving the switchspeed, amazing system. How are things?


Same old same old. selling air ride daily. :laugh:


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Doing another "vintage" set up


What's the small canister used for?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Dreamstate said:


> What's the small canister used for?


Randy, I use a couple small tanks to be able to add or remove volume, for when you need a little more air. In my "methlab" set up there is 3 different size tanks. Doug has the ability of a 3,5, or 7 gallons of air depending on what he is doing. days where he needs fast fill times, he can close 2 bottle off, and run the system off a small 3 gallons of reserve.


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Ahh, okay. I haven't heard of that being done before. That may be something I want to do for supplementary tanks in the w109.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Come on Randy, we both pride ourselves with going against the grain. I hate cookie cutter set ups. Glad to see you do have a new project. I knew you wouldn't be with out a car for long.


----------

